# Windows Explorer - Tutorial



## christakis (21. Januar 2005)

Für einen PC-Kurs speziell für Senioren benötige ich ein Tutorial oder irgendeine Form von "Bedienungsanleitung" für den Windows-Explorer (unter Win XP). Kennt jemand eine gute Website oder besitzt jemand entsprechende Unterlagen, die er/sie mir überlassen würde

 Ich bin für jede, möglichst rasche Hilfe dankbar.

 Gruß
 -ChrisTakis-


----------



## MCIglo (21. Januar 2005)

Wenn du den Workshop hälst, bekommst du (bzw. deine Firma) Geld dafür. Und dann auch noch die Arbeit an andere abdrücken?


----------



## christakis (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo MCIglo,

 wenn, ja wenn ich denn mal Geld dafür bekommen würde: Du bist auf der falschen Fährte  -. Ich arbeite seit über 2 Jahren ehrenamtlich in einem Gemeindestift und betreue dort Senioren unseres Stadtviertels in einem dem Stift zugehörigen Internet-Café. Dort finden auch PC-Kurse statt, und für einen dieser Kurse brauche ich ein Tutorial zum Windows-Explorer.

 Weder ich noch das Internet-Café verdient auch nur einen einzigen Cent daran Du kannst Dir aber auch gerne einen eigenen Eindruck verschaffen:
http://www.netzwerk-suedstadt.de

 Wenn Du also einen inhaltlich guten Tipp für mich hast, dann wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar.

 Gruß
 ChrisTakis


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Januar 2005)

Mmmh... Bedienungsanleitung?
In der Windows-Hilfe steht doch eigentlich genug(für Senioren) drinnen.
Suche im Supportcenter nach "Explorer", und es zeigt dir an, was an Infos verfügbar ist.


----------



## Budman (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab zwar leider kein Tutorial anzubieten, aber wenn ich noch was loswerden dürfte: Die Idee und die Einsatzbereitschaft im ehrenamtlichen Bereich der Altenfürsorge finde ich *sehr lobenswert*.

Mir fällt nur bei Ansicht der Seite auf, dass Du sie vielleicht etwas grösser machen solltest (Schriftgrösse), wenn sie denn für alte Menschen lesbar sein soll.  Ich tue mich teilweise schon schwer, und hab eigentlich gute Augen und bin Anfang dreissig... 

Gruss


----------



## christakis (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo Euch allen,

vielen dank für Eure Antworten auf mein Posting. An das M$ Support-Center habe ich in der Tat gar nicht gedacht - danke für den Tipp. 
Nun, mittlerweile habe ich ein eigenes Script erstellt, das den speziellen Bedürfnisse von Senioren Rechnung trägt: also eine step-by-step - Anleitung.
~~~~~~
Übrigens, MCIglo: <hälst> (Wenn du den Workshop hälst...) wird "hältst" geschrieben, okay?
~~~~~~
Beste Grüße
- ChrisTakis -


----------

